# Best of 2014



## Audrey C (Oct 16, 2014)

I know the year isn't over, but most of the holiday products and sets are out and end of year sales are kicking into high gear so I thought it might be helpful to hear what everyone thinks the best products of 2014 are.

  I cut down on makeup purchasing this year and didn't buy products in all categories, so others may wish to add more.

*Blush:*
  1) MAC Pink Cult
  2) Guerlain Sun Celebration Bronzer/Blush
  3) Hourglass Dim Infusion

*Bronzer:*
  1) Guerlain 4 Seasons Bronzing Powder (Natural Blondes) - permanent but new to me
  2) Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder (00) - permanent but new to me 

*Highlighters:*
  1) Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder (Antigua) - absolutely glorious layered over Guerlain bronzer
  2) Diorskin Nude Shimmer (001 - Rose)

*Finishing Powders:*
  1) Guerlain Meteorites Pearls (03 - Medium)
  2) Guerlain Meteorites Perles d'Etoiles

*Eyeshadow Palettes:*
  1) MAC Gravitas
  2) KVD Monarch
  3) UD Electric

*Individual Eyeshadows:*
  1) MAC Artistic License
  2) MAC Sex & The Oyster (CCO)
  3) MAC Green Room

*Lipsticks:*
  1) MAC Out For Pleasure 
  2) MAC True Love's Kiss
  3) MAC Ruby - MAC Mystical (couldn't choose)

  What about you?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 16, 2014)

My favourites are a mix of new-to-me items and items I bought before this year that I still love.  *Blushes* * NARS Sex Appeal (permanent; I'm pretty close to hitting pan now!) * NARS Sex Fantasy (LE; hope it gets repromoted) * MAC Next to Skin (LE; I almost didn't get it but I'm now so glad I reconsidered. Great contour shade for fair-light skins. Hope it's eventually made permanent!)  *Eyeshadows* * MAC Copperplate (permanent; I'm late to the party, but OMG this is such a versatile shade! This also made me fall in love with the Matte2 formula and mourn the loss of the long-discontinued shades in this formula.) * Makeup Geek Barcelona Beach (permanent) * Makeup Geek Rockstar (permanent; a pan of duochromy goodness)  *Mascaras* * BareMinerals Flawless Definition (permanent; if you don't want added volume or length, this is for you)  *Lipsticks* * MAC Feed the Senses (LE from last year; This has to be my most used lippie this year. Please repromote it, MAC!)  *Brushes* * Louise Young LY26 (permanent; it's marketed as a lip or concealer brush, but I use it for pinpoint concealing)  *Concealers* * OCC Skin Conceal (permanent; I have the shades Y0 and Y1; love them for concealing blemishes.)


----------



## bluelitzer (Oct 16, 2014)

*Highlighter*
  MAC Perfect Topping 2014 - don't understand why this got so much hate, People took one look at it and never gave it a chance. Oh well. It's my HG highlighter along with Shell CCB.

*Blush*
  MAC Pink Cult - I always skip this when it comes out! I used to think only warm colors would work on me but this one is actually amazing like The Perfect Cheek. Now I'm wanting Blushbaby.
  MAC Breath of Plum - I can't stop using this. Perfect with red lipstick. I've been looking for the right blush to pair with red lips and peaches and pinks look too adversarial with it. I tried Breath of Plum and my cheeks stopped looking clownish with my red lippies. I can see me buying refills of this over and over. I'm glad it's perm.

*Lipstick*
  True Love's Kiss - The perfect medium red for me. Wish it didn't bleed though.
  Fashion Revival - Made me get over not backing up Heaux.
  Dodgy Girl - a surprisingly great lavender for medium skin. I thought this was a pale NW color! Thing is, it oxidized on me which turned out to be lucky because it kinda morphed into a flattering warm lavender. It didn't turn pink like most "lavender" lipsticks tend to do one me, nor did it change to neon or turned bright. Just pleasantly, surprisingly flattering. Mind blown. (BTW I received this as a gift, I skipped the Osbourne Collection).
  Enchanted One - amazing nude that was so on-spot in the summer. Such a great summer shade.

*Eyeshadows*
  MAC Sea Worship EDES - I freaking love complex colors like this. Just like Patina and other neutral duochromes. I don't want to hoard this, I just want to keep using it over and over because of how pretty it is. 
  Superwatt Electric Cool e/s - My signature formal event eyeshadow. I wear this everytime I go to a ball. It's just pure love. Glad it came back so I could back it up.

  _____________________

  SPECIAL MENTION: MAC 316 lip brush - This amazing brush breathed life into lipsticks that I regret buying. It made patchy lippies look better and garish bright colors more wearable. One of the few brushes I used every single day since I bought it.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 16, 2014)

*Blushes*. Seduced at sea, Bred for Beauty.  Nyx Cinnamon, 

*Lipstick  *Pander Me, Glam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Siren Song

*Bronzer  * A Shell

*Palette. * Meet Matt(e )Nude


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

Some of my choices were product that weren't released this year, but you know, we always go to our trusty one 

*Blush:*

  Mac - Sea Me, Hear me

*Bronzer: *

  The cream one from Chanel (its old as heck, but it is still my fav)

*Highlight:*

  Nars - the one from the Guy Bordin (sp) blush palette

*Lipstick:*

  Mac - Pander me, enchanted one and Flat out faboulous

*Eyeshadows/ palettes:*

  UD - Vice 3
  Marc Jacobs - The Lolita
  UD - Naked 3
  UD - Naked Basics
  Chanel - Illusion d'ombre

*Concealer:*

  Nars - Radient Cream

*Eyeliners:*

  UD - 24/7 glide on pencils
  Benefit - Push up liner

*Mascara:*

  Benefit - Theyre real
  UD- Peversion
  Tarte - the purple one - I forgot its name!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 17, 2014)

Blush:
  Sharon Osbourne Peaches & Cream
  Pink Cult
  Worldly Wealth
  Sea Me Hear Me
  NARS Taj Mahal

  Lippies: (All MAC)
  Pander Me
  DeNude
  Mystical
  Nouvelle Vogue
  Styled in Sepia
  NYX Butter glosses
  Viva Glam Rhianna 2 (l/s and gloss)
  Photo
  Fashion Revival
  Seeking Adoration

  Eye:
  MAC Pedro eye pallete
  NYX brow shaper

  Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a great thread idea  I'll just list my faves from everything I bought this year.

*Blushes*
  - MAC Next To Skin !!!
  - MAC Animal Instincts
  - MAC Sideshow You

*Lipsticks*
  - Guerlain Rouge G Galiane

*Brushes*
  - Hakuhodo J210

*Eyeshadows*
  - MAC Uninterrupted Pro Longwear

*Powders:*
  - Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Ethereal

  I obviously hauled more than that, but these are the standout products to me.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Oct 17, 2014)

*Blushes* -MAC Pink Sprinkles (LE) -NARS Gina   *Lipsticks* -MAC Mystical (LE) -MAC Enchanted One (LE) -Korres Coral  *Eyeshadows* -MAC Lorelei (LE) -Urban Decay Naked Basics -Laura Mercier Caviar Eye Sticks


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Blush:*
  1) MAC Next to Skin
  2) MAC Peaches and Cream ( Sharon )
  3) MAC Fun Ending
  4) MAC Sunset Beach ( Proenza )
  5) MAC Pedro Lourenço duo blush
  6) Dior Dior Skin Nude Shimmer ( both )
  7 ) YSL Kiss and Blush
  8 ) Benefit Majorette
  9) Guerlain Bubble blush
  10 ) MAC Mineralize Blush in Azalea in the afternoon

*Bronzer:*
  1) Guerlain 4 Seasons Bronzing Powder 00
  2) MAC ED powder ( AA )

*Highlighters:*

  Dior Diorskin Nude illuminating powder Transat edition


*Finishing Powders: idk*

*Eyeshadow Palettes:*

  1) MAC Pedro Lourenço quad
  2) Chanel Poésie quad
  3) Dior quints in Jardin and Carré Bleu
  4) UD Vice 3
  5) Bobbi Brown Surf palette
  6) Nars duos ( all of them )
  7) Laura Mercier quad in life in Saint-Tropez

*Individual Eyeshadows: idk*

*Lipsticks:*
  1) MAC Ruby ( Pedro )
  2) Guerlain Rose Grenat, Géraldine and Rose Glacé
  3) Estée Lauder Tumultuous pink
  4) UD Mrs Mia Wallace
  5) L'Oréal Pure Reds ( all of them )
  6) Givenchy Rose Extravagant
  7) Dior Fluid Stick in Wonderland
  8 ) Bobbi Brown sheer lip colour ( summer 2014 )
  9 ) Chanel RCS Fall 2014( all 4 )

  ( in no order and I forgot so manu items ! )


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 18, 2014)

*Blush: *
  Mac Cheeky Bugger
  Mac Sideshow You

*Mascara:*
Chanel Le Volume 

*Lipsticks:*
  Mac Nouvelle Vogue
  Mac Mystical
  Mac Dodgy Girl
  Mac Pure Heroine
  Mac Fashion Revival

*Lipliner:*
  Mac Whirl
  Mac Cranberry

*Bronzer:*
  Mac Aphrodites Shell

*Eyeliner:*
  L'Oreal Superliner

*Concealer:*
  Catrice Camouflage Cream

*Highlighter:*
  Mac Perfect Topping
  Chanel Camelia de Plumes

*Sculpting Powder:*
  Mac Sculpt


----------



## ginestra213 (Oct 18, 2014)

Excellent idea!! Most of my favorites from this year weren't limited edition, funnily enough. I think this year I got super excited over a few collections, but really I discovered some of the amazing items of the permanent MAC line.

*Favorite blush:*
  Peachtwist

*Favorite individual eyeshadows:*
  Kid (Specktra made me buy when I read of rumors it was going to be discontinued! Thanks ladies!)
  Coquette

*Favorite eyeshadow palettes:*
  A Passionate Quest
  15 Warm Eyeshadow palette

*Favorite brushes:*
  Zoeva 228 Crease brush

*Favorite lipstick (Oh god, this is hard!):*
  Poshtone
  Freckletone
  HEROINE (I wish I could wear it all day long)

*Contouring/highlighting:*
  Shaping powder in Lightsweep
  Sculpting powder in Shadowy

*Bronzer:*
  NARS Laguna

*Mascara:*
  After trying a bunch of different ones, I realized I just love Zoomfast Black. I keep comparing everything to it!

  And I'm adding an additional category:

*What I most regret not buying this year:*
  The entire Pedro Lourenco collection!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 18, 2014)

Love this idea! My favorite purchases that I got this year are:

*Blush:*
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush - Mood Exposure
  Benefit - Rockateur

*Eyeshadow:*
  Chanel Les 4 Ombres - Tisse Rivoli
  MUFE - Artist Shadows (I picked up waaay to many to list.. or remember since they labels are under the pan.)

*Lipstick:* 
  Guerlain Rouge G - Gemma (64)
  Marc Jacobs Lovemarc Lip Gel - Showstopper
Bobbi Brown - Pink Apricot Shimmer 
  Bobbi Brown - Bordeaux

*Lipglosses:*
  Chanel Levres Scintillantes - #106 
  Hourglass Extreme Sheen - Fortune
  Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Gloss - Nude Plum

*Highlighter:*
  Bobbi Brown - Pink Glow 
  Chanel - Camelia De Plumes 
  Guerlain Meteorites - 02 Clair
  Guerlain Meteorites - Perles D'Etoile
  Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick - Rose

*Eyeliner:*
  YSL Dessin Du Regard - 1 Black Ink
  KVD Tattoo Liner - Trooper
  Marc Jacobs - Th(Ink)
  Marc Jacobs - (Plum)Age

*Mascara:*
  YSL - Mascara Volume Effet Faux Cils Babydoll
  Bobbi Brown - Smokey Eye Mascara


----------



## mango13 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Blushes:*
  - Bobbi Brown Apricot Shimmer Brick (technically a highlighter, but works as a blush for me)
  - Bobbi Brown Pink Quartz Shimmer Brick (same as above)
  - MAC Seduced at Sea
  - MAC Pink Sprinkles
  - MAC Sideshow You

*Bronzer*
  - MAC Aphrodite's Shell

*Highlighters*
  - Bobbi Brown Beige Shimmer Brick

*Eyeshadow Palettes*
  - An Amorous Adventure Quad

*Individual Eyeshadow*
  - MAC Sea Worship
  - MAC Lorelei
  - MAC Artificial Earth

*Lipsticks*
  - MAC Enchanted One
  - MAC Mystical
  - MAC Goddess of the Sea
  - MAC Siren Song
  - MAC Red Balloon
  - MAC Moody Bloom
  - MAC Shitaki
  - MAC Pander Me

*Liquid Lipsticks*
  - Dior Fluid Stick in Mirage

*Lipgloss*
  - MAC Itchy and Scratchy
  - MAC Red Blazer

*Brushes*
  - Shiseido Perfect Foundation Brush
  - MAC 242


----------



## mysteereous (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome thread topic. Favorite products purchased in '14 (so far):

Eyeshadow:
  Inglot Pure Pigment: 85, 35
  MAC That Trillion Dollar Look Quad (The Simpsons)
  NARS Dual Intensity: Phoebe
  Dior 5 Couleurs: Pied-de-Poule
  Anastasia Beverly Hills: Maya Mia
  MAC Lorelei (Alluring Aquatic)

Lips:
  MAC Goddess of the Sea l/s (Alluring Aquatic)
  MAC Mystical l/s (Alluring Aquatic)
  MAC Naked Bud l/s (Fantasy of Flowers)
  NARS Audacious l/s: Sylvia, Vivien

Lipgloss:
  MAC Modern Lure l/g (Alluring Aquatic)
  MAC Nymphette l/g
  YSL Gloss Volupte: 19 Rose Orferve
  Marc Jacobs Shooting Stars l/g 
  MAC Itchy & Scratchy & Sexy l/g (The Simpsons)

Miscellaneous:
  Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara
  Bobbi Brown Caviar Ink Gel Eyeliner (perfect for my brows)
  Hourglass Immaculate Foundation: Sable (winter), Chestnut (summer)
  MAC Half-Red l/l (very versatile)


Brushes:
  Wayne Goss Face: 12,13
  Wayne Goss Eye: 4, 5, 18, 19


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 19, 2014)

This year has been the year of blush and gloss for me.  This list can change since it's October, but here's what I deemed the best so far:

*Blush*
  MAC Cheeky Bugger
  MAC Fun Ending
  MAC Next To Skin
  MAC Sideshow You
  MAC Pink Sprinkles

*Lip gloss*
  MAC Lots of Laughs (holy grail level for me)
  MAC Itchy & Scratchy & Sexy
  Go For Girlie Patenpolish (another holy grail level for me)
  Teen Dream Patentpolish
  Revlon Darling Colorburst balm

*Lipstick*
  Guerlain Tonka Imperiale #602 Rouge Automatique (great natural nude pink and unexpectedly awesome)
  MAC Siren Song
  MAC Pink Poodle
MAC Kelly Yum Yum
  MAC Dreaming Dahlia

*Highlighter*
  MAC Perfect Topping (mine looks like a planet)

*Eye shadow *
  Guerlain Les Tendres
  MAC Artificial Earth
  MAC That Trillion Dollar Quad (my first MAC quad )


----------



## foreverlippie (Oct 20, 2014)

Blush: Too Faced sweetheart blush peach beach  Lipgloss: Buxom Dolly and Sophia. NYX Butter gloss Creme Burlee Lipstick: MAC Pander Me, MAC All Fired Up, and MAC Diva Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 3 palette Highlighter: Benefit's Sun Beam


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 20, 2014)

ginestra213 said:


> Excellent idea!! Most of my favorites from this year weren't limited edition, funnily enough. I think this year I got super excited over a few collections, but really I discovered some of the amazing items of the permanent MAC line.
> 
> *Favorite blush:*
> Peachtwist
> ...


  Mac heroine has my heart as well!! I have it on right now..lol


----------



## ginestra213 (Oct 20, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, every day is a new opportunity to wear Heroine!


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 20, 2014)

Ooh this is tough and I'm probably forgetting stuff, but my favorites were-  Aphrodite's Shell ED bronzer Next to Skin blush Fun Ending blush Yield to Love l/s Pedro quad That Trillion $ Look quad Grand Pumpkin l/g  Non MAC- Lorac Mega Pro!  This stuff is mostly recent. I didn't buy much in the beginning of the year for whatever reason.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 20, 2014)

mango13 said:


> *Blushes:*
> - Bobbi Brown Apricot Shimmer Brick (technically a highlighter, but works as a blush for me)
> - Bobbi Brown Pink Quartz Shimmer Brick (same as above)
> - MAC Seduced at Sea
> ...


  I love that brush! Already bought it 1-2 years ago or else I would've included it in my list.

  Oh, and I totally forgot the Hourglass powder. Edited my list to add it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 20, 2014)

*Eyeshadow*
  Chanel Id'o shadows in Mirage & New Moon
  LORAC Pro Palette - very, very late to the bandwagon on this one 
  MAC Naked pigment 
  MACxPedro Lourenco Nude Quad 
  Maybelline Color Tattoos in Nude Compliment, Creamy Beige (Leather) & Shimmering Seas

*Blush/Bronzer/Highlighter*
  Milani Baked Blush in Luminoso 
  NARS Unlawful 
  thebalm Mary-Lou Manizer 
*Lips*
  BE Buxom lipglosses in Dolly & Celeste
  D&G Shine lipstick in Darling 
  MACxRHPS Frank-n-Furter 
  Too Faced lipstick in Bon Bon 

*Skin stuff*
  Hourglass Ambient Powder in Diffused Light 
  Maybelline Baby Skin pore refiner 
  Lucas Paw Paw Ointment 
  Missha Time Resist Treatment Essence 
  Neutrogena Anti-Shine Powder
  UD Naked Skin foundation
  VS Make it Last Prime & Set finishing spray


----------



## mango13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I love that brush! Already bought it 1-2 years ago or else I would've included it in my list.
> 
> Oh, and I totally forgot the Hourglass powder. Edited my list to add it.


  I love that brush it makes foundation application a breeze. I can't believe I didn't get it sooner! I also want to try the Tom Ford Cream Foundation Brush. I've heard really great things about it.


----------



## treasuremymac (Oct 21, 2014)

Ohh! What a fun thread! Thanks for initiating this Audrey!

  Here's my list (and btw I'm new to this forum but I am excited to chat with other makeup enthusiasts who share my passion for all things makeup and beauty. My list goes beyond what was released in 2014 but I bought most of these items this year and have used them regularly):

*Blush:*
  1) NARS Orgasm (cream stick and powder)
  2) NARS Adult Content Cheek Palette (blushes and bronzers)
  3) Too Faced Natural Face Palette (blushes and bronzers)
  4) Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Souffle in Fig/Opal

*Bronzer:*
  1) Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
  2) Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Palette Bronzers
  3) Tarte Amazonian Clay Bronzer in Park Avenue Princess
  4) MAC Delphic

*Highlighters:*
  1) Becca Opal
  2) Kiko #208 (Whisper of Gilt dupe)
  3) MAC Superb
  4) MAC Double Definition
  5) MAC Fairly Precious
  6) MAC Magnetic Appeal
  7) Estee Lauder Heatwave
  8) Estee Lauder Shimmering Sands

*Foundation: *
  1) Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation
  2) Chanel Aqua Vitalumiere
  3) Chanel Perfection Lumiere
  4) YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat

*Brushes:*
  1) Sigma brushes
  2) Original beauty blender
  3) MAC #208

*Finishing Powders:* (never been big on this since I have dry skin so foundation is usually enough for me)
  1) Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Palette in Vanilla and Banana

*Eyeshadow Palettes:*
  1) Urban Decay 1, 2, 3
  2) MAC Gravitas
  3) Too Faced Natural at Night

*Individual Eyeshadows:*
  1) Kiko #208 and #200
  2) NYX orange eyeshadow in LOL
  3) MAC Lorelei
  4) MAC Opalesse
  5) Chanel Illusion D'ombre in 88 Abstraction (primer)
  6) Chanel Illusion D'ombre in 83 Illusoire (primer)

*Lipsticks:*
  1) MAC Enchanted One (currently my favorite and had to search high and low for this! Any dupe recommendations are very much appreciated!)
  2) MAC Mystical
  3) MAC Sushi Kiss
  4) MAC Up the Amp
  5) MAC Sensual Sparks
  6) MAC Sweet and Sour
  7) MAC Viva Glam
  8) MAC Myself
  9) MAC A Novel Romance
  10) Too Faced Glamour Glosses (most colors)
  11) Too Faced Melted in Peony
  12) Stila Lip Glazes (most colors)
  13) NARS Dominique (still getting used to this..)
  14) L'oreal ColorRiche in Cotton Pink
  15) Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Elusive

  I own many more but they havent been used yet or arent something I wear consistently and end up giving away to my sisters


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 21, 2014)

I like a lot of stuff I got this year, but the stand out product for 2014 is Nars Audacious lipsticks.  In terms of skin are, it's a four-way tie: Pixi woo toner Aesop Control Gel Aesop face oil PeptaBright serum


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 21, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Ohh! What a fun thread! Thanks for initiating this Audrey!  Here's my list (and btw I'm new to this forum but I am excited to chat with other makeup enthusiasts who share my passion for all things makeup and beauty. My list goes beyond what was released in 2014 but I bought most of these items this year and have used them regularly):  *Blush:* 1) NARS Orgasm (cream stick and powder) 2) NARS Adult Content Cheek Palette (blushes and bronzers) 3) Too Faced Natural Face Palette (blushes and bronzers) 4) Becca Beach Tint Shimmer Souffle in Fig/Opal  *Bronzer:* 1) Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base 2) Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Palette Bronzers 3) Tarte Amazonian Clay Bronzer in Park Avenue Princess 4) MAC Delphic  *Highlighters:* 1) Becca Opal 2) Kiko #208 (Whisper of Gilt dupe) 3) MAC Superb 4) MAC Double Definition 5) MAC Fairly Precious 6) MAC Magnetic Appeal 7) Estee Lauder Heatwave 8) Estee Lauder Shimmering Sands  *Foundation:* 1) Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation 2) Chanel Aqua Vitalumiere 3) Chanel Perfection Lumiere 4) YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat  *Brushes:* 1) Sigma brushes 2) Original beauty blender 3) MAC #208  *Finishing Powders:* (never been big on this since I have dry skin so foundation is usually enough for me) 1) Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Palette in Vanilla and Banana  *Eyeshadow Palettes:* 1) Urban Decay 1, 2, 3 2) MAC Gravitas 3) Too Faced Natural at Night  *Individual Eyeshadows:* 1) Kiko #208 and #200 2) NYX orange eyeshadow in LOL 3) MAC Lorelei 4) MAC Opalesse 5) Chanel Illusion D'ombre in 88 Abstraction (primer) 6) Chanel Illusion D'ombre in 83 Illusoire (primer)  *Lipsticks:* 1) MAC Enchanted One (currently my favorite and had to search high and low for this! Any dupe recommendations are very much appreciated!) 2) MAC Mystical 3) MAC Sushi Kiss 4) MAC Up the Amp 5) MAC Sensual Sparks 6) MAC Sweet and Sour 7) MAC Viva Glam 8) MAC Myself 9) MAC A Novel Romance 10) Too Faced Glamour Glosses (most colors) 11) Too Faced Melted in Peony 12) Stila Lip Glazes (most colors) 13) NARS Dominique (still getting used to this..) 14) L'oreal ColorRiche in Cotton Pink 15) Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Elusive  I own many more but they havent been used yet or arent something I wear consistently and end up giving away to my sisters


  :welcome2:


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Oct 22, 2014)

*Mascaras*  Clarins be long  Marc Jacobs  Ysl faux cils  *Lipsticks*  NK Violet  Guerlain #321 #361 #360   Bobbi brown Ibazi  Armani lip maestro #505  MAC red,happy go lucky  *Eyeshadow*  MAC woodwinked   Shiseido Shimmering cream Gold  OCC pool boy eyeliner *Highlighter*  Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Gold & Topaz *I'm not sure if a "Worst Purchase of 2014" Thread is up but I would love to start one if not please specktrette help me.*


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> *I'm not sure if a "Worst Purchase of 2014" Thread is up but I would love to start one if not please specktrette help me.*


----------



## charlee93 (Oct 23, 2014)

I still love my lilac Mac kelly osbourne lipstick!!! Also the brooke sheilds 15 pan is a winner  x


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 23, 2014)

*Blush:*
1) NARS in Coeur Battant

*Highlighters:*
1) Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Topaz
2) Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Opal
3) Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold


*Eyeshadow Palettes:*
1) Smashbox Masterclass III
2) Too Faced Chocolate Bar


*Individual Eyeshadows:*
1) MUFE Artist Shadows

*Lipsticks:*
1) NARS Audacious Lipstick in Bette
2) NARS Audacious Lipstick in Liv
3) NARS Audacious Lipstick in Charlotte




Like someone said its only October. This may change. Doubt it but who knows.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 23, 2014)

MUFE ARTIST SHADOWS ! they give me life!
  UD Electric palette
  UD Naked 3 palette

  Nars liner in Via Venetto (Oldie but new to me)
  KVD Liquid liner (the brush tip one.. amazing)

  BB warm glow highlight (I cannot stop using this baby)

  KVD lipsticks, I really like some of them, especially Cathedral. It's my go to lipstick.
  Nars audacious lipsticks! I only own 3, but I really love them so much! wish I had them all!


----------



## beth583 (Oct 23, 2014)

Too faced chocolate bar palette! I've used it almost everyday since I got it  Mac frank-n-furter lipstick, so pretty. Or all of the RHPS lippies lol  Chanel la volume de chanel mascara. Love it!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 24, 2014)

Blush:
  MAC Full of Joy
  Hourglass Ethereal Glow

  Lips:
  MAC Mangrove
  Edward Bess's Edward's Best palette
  NARS Audacious lipsticks

  Eyes:
  NARS Kauai duo
  MAC Black Ivy fluidline
  Tom Ford Nude Dip palette
  Chanel Illusion D'Ombre's in New Moon and Utopia
  NARS Dual Intensity eyeshadows
  Marc Jacobs Siren palette

  Cheap Thrills:
  Australis Velourlips
  Face of Australia Budge Proof cream eyeshadows
  Bourjois 24H Cream to Powder eyeshadow (the shimmery taupe shade)

  And of course my forever HG's, Hourglass Ambient Lighting powders in Ethereal Light and Diffused Light


----------



## jennyap (Oct 24, 2014)

I have been super happy with almost everything I bought this year, so it's not easy to pick out a select few but here goes:  LIPS (all MAC) Ruby Red Balloon Mangrove Fashion Revival Myself Mirror Reckless Desire  BLUSH MAC Fun Ending MAC Sea Me, Hear Me Hourglass Luminous Flush  EYES Sea Worship EDES Neutral Cool x15 palette Black Ivy fluidline  OTHERS MAC Superb EDSF MAC Breaking Ground CCB Nars Light Reflecting Powder  Honourable mention for a product that I didn't buy this year but still use ALL the time: MAC Copperplate ES


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 24, 2014)

MAC Pink Cult blush
  MAC Enchanted one l/s
  MAC Toying Around l/s
  MAC Lingering Kiss l/s
  MAC Styled in Sepia l/s

  I know I'm forgetting some things!

  edit: oh yeah:

  OCC Technopagan
  OCC Pagan


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 25, 2014)

What a great idea! Here's my list   Best Face Primer   Benefit the POREfessional   Best Foundation   Revlon Colorstay Whipped   Best Under Eye Concealer   Maybelline Fit Me Concealer in Fair   Best Concealer   L'oreal True Match Crayon Concealer    Best Powder   MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural   Best Setting Powder   NARS Light Reflecting Translucent   Best Eyeshadow Primer   LORAC Behind the Scenes Eye Primer   Best Eyeshadow Palette   LORAC Pro Palette 1 & 2 MAC Warm 15 pan palette Too Faced Chocolate Bar   Best Eyeshadow single   MAC Satin Taupe MAC Lorelai ED e/s MAC Earthly Mineralize e/s Essence Mystic Lilac and Out of the Forest   Best Pigment   MAC Melon MAC Sweet Siena MAC Museum Bronze MAC Aurora   Best Cream Eyeshadow   Maybelline Color Tattoo in Just Beige  MAC Pro Longwear Paint Pot in Eclair   Best Eyeliner Pencil   Jordana 12hr Made to Last Liquid Eyeliner Pencil in Black Point   Best Gel Eyeliner   MAC Fluidline in Wholesome   Best Mascara   Essence I Heart Extreme Crazy Volume Mascara (pink tube)   Best Eyebrow Gel   NYX Control Freak   Best Blush   MAC Stereo Rose MSF MAC Cream Soda MAC Rio MSF NARS Gina Benefit Rockateur   Best Bronzer   MAC Aphrodite's Shell ED Bronzer ELF Studio Bronzer in Warm Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel   Best Highlighter   Benefit Sugarbomb  theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer MAC Perfect Topping Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana   Best Lipstick   MAC Venus, Viva Glam Cindy and Lip Blossom.  Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie, Peach Parfait and Wild Watermelon.   Best Lipgloss   NYX Butter Gloss. Love all of them!    Best Balm Stain   Jordana Twist and Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain. All of them are great!    Best Lip Balm   Maybelline Baby Lips Dr Rescue  Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine   Best Lip Scrub   Lush Bubblegum Lip Scrub


----------



## Isabel Lx (Oct 26, 2014)

Makeup:

  MAC Brooke Shields Gravitas Palette / Nars Narcisistic Palette (L.E.)
  Mac Teddy eye pencil
  Mac Black Ivy fluid liner (L.E - I so wish this was permanent!!)
  Barry M nail polishes
  Nars Radiant creamy concelear (repurchase !!!!)
  Mac Match Master
  Hourglass ambiance lightening powder

  Skincare:

  Sisley Express aux Fleurs mask
  Sisley Radiance Glow mask
  Sisley Black Rose mask
  Sisley eye gel
  (these 4 Sisley products just busted my wallet but Sisley skincare is just so worth it!!!!)
  Sarah Chapman Overnight Facialist

  lips - By Terry Baume the rose (pot version)


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Oct 27, 2014)

I love lists like this. It's like peeping in on someones makeup table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My list is kinda boring since i'm such a product devotee, once I really love something I just really run it into the ground. Maybe 2015 I'll focus on trying more new things. For reference I'm a NC20-25 Redhead with Brown eyes. 

  Blush:
  *MAC Sea me Hear me 
  *MAC Cheeky Bugger 
  *Jordana Touch of pink 

  Brozers: 
  *MAC Golden, I have actually rarely used bronzer before this year. I just didn't really know how to use it. I had just been using Nyx Taupe for contouring but I really fell in love with Golden. I know some say it can look sort of orange but on me it adds just the right amount of warmth on my face. Love it! 


  Highlighters: 
  *MAC Whisper of Gilt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  *Hard Candy Tiki Bronzer 

  Finishing Powders: 
  *Ben Nye Banana Powder for my under eye concealer 
  *MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Natural for all over 
  *MAC Blot Powder for touch ups in my t zone throughout the day 

  Eyeshadow Palettes: 
  *My MAC unfinished 15 palette has a bunch of beautiful neutrals 
  *Urban Decay Naked 3 
  *My Inglot personalized 10 pan 
  *Wet N Wild Comfort Zone 
  I'm so boring when it comes to eyeshadows. Wish I had the guts to go bold! 

  Lipssticks: 
  *MAC Viva Glam V 
  *MAC Taupe 
  *MAC Honey Love 
  *MAC Shy Girl 
  *Revlon Cherries in the snow
  *Revlon Siren 
  *Revlon Fire and Ice 

  Concealers: 
  *MAC Select Cover Up
  *Revlon Photo Ready 
  *Maybelline Fit Me 

  Lipglosses: 
  *Nyx Butter Gloss in Eclair 
  *MAC Nymphette 
  *Revlon Nude Luster 

  Lipbalm: 
  *Smiths Mocha Rosebud Salve 
  *EOS's for under lipstick 

  Mascara: 
  *Jordana Best lash extreme 
  *Etude House lash perm proof mascara, flippin love this stuff! It's a great tubing mascara.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't have too many products to list since I haven't gotten anything very new except for restocking my usual basics.   My favourite new lipsticks were Fashion Revival, Pander Me, Mangrove and Salon Rouge.   My favourite new lip liner is Fashion Boost. I've also become really fond of Soar again, although it's not new.


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 31, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> [COLOR=181818]*Blush:*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]1) NARS in Coeur Battant[/COLOR]


 Girl yes!!! First blush I ever backed up!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 31, 2014)

Blush: NARS couer battant, Taos and albatross  Lipgloss: MAC kinky, VG Rihanna 2, itchy, Scratchy and sexy Lipstick: MAC RHPS lipsticks, MAC All Fired Up, and MAC Diva, MAC pure heroine, NARS Audacious lipstick in Fanny Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Electeic Palette. MUFE Artist shadows Mascara : urban decay perversion, lancome grandiose Foundation: MUFE HD and Lancome TEINT IDOLE ULTRA 24H


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 2, 2014)

This is my first post... going to try and get the hang of this.   Lipstick:  Mac velvet teddy Lime Crime wicked Estee Lauder pure color envy Desirable  YSL Rouge Volupte #1 nude beige   Eyeshadow: Mac uninterrupted  Foundation: Mac face and body  Powder: Hourglass ambient lighting powder ethereal


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 2, 2014)

I didn't really buy that much this year but I'm very happy with what I bought.

  MAC Aphrodite's Shell (Alluring Aquatic) - Love, love, love! It is just the perfect bronzer for my pale skin. It does need a lot of layering in order to show up on my skin, though, but I love it nevertheless. I'm surprised I haven't reached the pan yet.
  MAC Brave - I bought it at the beginning of the year and it must be one of my most used lipsticks this year.
  MAC Superb (Magnetic Nude) - I didn't like it at first but now I use it daily for highlighting my cheekbones.
  Dior BB Cream - This is just the perfect foundation for me.
  MAC Bijou (Osbourne) - I bought it in order to wear it over Brave and Soft Sell and I just love it so much! It can be layered on top of practically every single lipstick that is cool toned.
  MAC Rebel & Patisserie - Rebel just looks stunning! I'm not one for bold lipsticks but this is the s*it, I swear! I'm really sad I can't wear it to university (would be a bit too much). Patisserie is a great neutral colour for everyday especially for when I'm working and only have mascara and powder on.
  Urban Decay Vice 3 - I've only had it for not even a week but I've already used it everyday for very different looks.


----------



## Jumping Mice (Nov 2, 2014)

Kevyn Aucoin - Candlelight Maybelline Color Elixir glosses MAC - Deep Damson Marc Jacobs fragrances - I've realized that I'm always intrigued when he releases a new perfume. They're sweet and girly but not too overpowering or like something for the tween crowd. I normally gravitate towards deeper "sexy" or "chic" scents, and I enjoy the occasional sweet, floral scents, but I love me some Marc Jacobs, his are definitely up my alley. Oh Lola! was my first MJ fragrance, it's not my favorite but I'll admit that the main reasons I bought it was because Dakota Fanning was the face of the campaign and because I enjoyed Vladimir Nobakov's "Lolita". I received Dot as a gift last year and love it. I love Honey and Daisy Eau So Fresh too. I'm totally getting this year's rollerball set to save myself some lettuce, the sets are a great deal. They're my Pokemon, gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## MACGirl1908 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I'm new and kind of late, Lol but here goes.

*Blush:*
1) MAC Sea Me Hear Me

*Bronzer:*
1) MAC Refined Golden

*Highlighters:*
1) MAC Whisper of Guilt

*Finishing Powders:*
1) MAC Peaches & Cream

*Eyeshadow:*
1) Chanel* Les 4 Ombres in Tissé Vénitien* 
2) MAC Artistic License
3) MAC Fathoms Deep
4) MAC Hidden Motive


*Lipglosses:*
1) MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2
2) Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss Sensible
3) MAC Clearwater

*Lipsticks:*
1) MAC Dodgy Girl 
2) MAC No Faux Pas
3) MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2
4) MAC Pedro Lorenco Ruby
5) MAC Pure Herione
6.) MAC Mystical
7) MAC Quite The Thing

******Hello my name is MacGirl1908 and I'm a lipstick whore.  Hangs head in shame************


----------



## Queenesq (Nov 9, 2014)

Jumping Mice said:


> Kevyn Aucoin - Candlelight Maybelline Color Elixir glosses MAC - Deep Damson Marc Jacobs fragrances - I've realized that I'm always intrigued when he releases a new perfume. They're sweet and girly but not too overpowering or like something for the tween crowd. I normally gravitate towards deeper "sexy" or "chic" scents, and I enjoy the occasional sweet, floral scents, but I love me some Marc Jacobs, his are definitely up my alley. Oh Lola! was my first MJ fragrance, it's not my favorite but I'll admit that the main reasons I bought it was because Dakota Fanning was the face of the campaign and because I enjoyed Vladimir Nobakov's "Lolita". I received Dot as a gift last year and love it. I love Honey and Daisy Eau So Fresh too. I'm totally getting this year's rollerball set to save myself some lettuce, the sets are a great deal. They're my Pokemon, gotta catch 'em all!


m  I love your Caroline avatar!


----------



## Denise Jordan (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm late to the party since I've only really been into makeup about two months, but I'm loving the Iman BB cream in Clay medium, the Iman creame lipstick in Paprika, iman's lipgloss in Nearly Nude, Benefit's blusher - Majorette, I and the Guerlain bronzed in a Terracota 3


----------



## Jumping Mice (Nov 11, 2014)

Queenesq said:


> m  I love your Caroline avatar!


  Thanks!


----------



## LivN (Nov 19, 2014)

*Blush:*
Chanel Accent 

*Bronzer:*
Kevyn Aucoin Tropical Nights (amazing texture, love the gradient and unusual shade) 

*Highlighters:*
Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight (beautiful, soft, natural looking glow)

*Finishing Powders:*
D&G Illuminator in 06 Shimmer
Hourglass Dim Light
MAC Jolly Good

*Eyeshadow Palettes:*
Chanel Tisse Camelia (the most pleasant surprise of 2014 for me are these new CH palettes)

*Individual Eyeshadows:*
Burberry Mulberry (I love everything about it, shade, finish, how it looks on me)

*Lipsticks:*
Chanel RCS in Style (love the formula, the shade is soft and neutral and it goes with any look)

*Lip gloss:*
Burberry Cameo Pink (best lip gloss shade and formula ever!)


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 20, 2014)

Liner: KVD tattoo liner is the best liquid liner ever! EVER!!!

  Eyeshadow palettes: KVD Monarch and Urban Decay Naked 3

  Lip gloss: Urban Decay Naked gloss in Naked

  Lipstick: MAC Sheen Supreme in Venomous Violet


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Guerlain Meteorites Perles d' etoile
  Nars Audacious lipstick in Leslie


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 24, 2014)

Primers: Rimmel Stay Matte, Paula's Choice Shine Stopper  Foundation: Clinique Even Better SPF 15 makeup  Blush: Nars Rotonde (Pierre Hardy collection), MUFE HD cream blush in 510, MAC Burnt Pepper  Eyeshadow: MAC singles, MUFE Artist Shadow duo in M-548 Pink Gray and M-600 Pink Brown  Eyeliner: Ruby Kisses HD Xpress Gel Liner, MUFE Waterproof Pencil in 6L (purple)  Lips: MAC Cremsheen Glass in Over Indulgence, Maybelline ColorSensational in 1010 Pink Grandeur (LE), MAC Flat Out Fabulous, MAC Plumful  Brows: Anastasia  Brow Powder Duo in Chocolate (the only original thing to come out of the entire cosmetics line), Anastasia Brow Gel in clear  Honorable mentions: Ruby Kisses HD Setn' Forget Setting Powder, L'oreal lippies in 840/250/114, Ardell spoolie/brush duo. Without this to help my brows in the morning I am lost.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 27, 2014)

I've turned stuff down this year but in doing so I know what I truly love.

*Foundation*: Mac Studio Stick - I was lucky enough to get one at an outlet store. I should have grabbed a thousand of them. I love this over my usual Studio Sculpt.

*Lipstick*: Milani's Red Label - The perfect shiny cream. And I can get it from anywhere.

*Lipgloss*: Milani's Brilliant Shine Lipgloss in Luminous- It's been the perfect topping for all my nudes and browns.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

2014 was the year that I really expanded my makeup collection, so there are tons and tons of products I loved, but here are my stand-outs:

  - Becca Cosmetics Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal
  - MAC Whirl, Burgundy, Currant and Nightmoth lipliners
  - Limecrime Wicked velvetine
- Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette
- OCC Cosmetics Lip Tar in Black Dahlia
- Inglot gel liner 
- Colourpop cosmetics (in general)
  - Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation... I've never had so many people ask me what foundation I use before switching to this! (I used to use MAC matchmaster)

  I can't wait to see how my makeup collection will grow in 2015. Or maybe I should wait... it's probably going to snowball out of control. lol.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 14, 2014)

I recently received 2 items that I LOVE and are worth mentioning in this thread:  Lorac Mega Pro Palette  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush Palette


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2014)

I bought lots of items I love this year and not all are Mac  *Blush * Mac Crazed Imagination Tarte Unleashed  *Bronzer* Tarte Park Ave Princess Too Faced Chocolate Soleil  *Highlighter* Ben NYE Banana Powder  *Eye shadow/ eye shadow palette* Lime Crime Venus Tarte Rainforest After Dark Mac Red Alert   *Lipstick* I have so many Mac Styled in Sepia by far my favorite lipstick  Melt 6six6 UD Ms Mia Wallace Mac Frank n Furter Mac Pander Me  *Lip liner* Mac Bespoken For  Mac Ruby Woo  Still have yet to find a black eyeliner that will stay put   And I finally fell in love with a foundation after trying to many Tarte was my winner after trying almost every brand.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

4 amazing blushes for this year.... Mac Fun Ending  Mac Cheeky Bugger Mac Peaches & Cream Mac Crazed Imagination


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 amazing blushes for this year.... Mac Fun Ending  Mac Cheeky Bugger Mac Peaches & Cream Mac Crazed Imagination


  It's amazing the radically different things I've heard about Fun Ending.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's amazing the radically different things I've heard about Fun Ending.


I know, some people hated it and others loved it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 17, 2014)

*Blushes:*
1) MAC Corol
2) Tom Ford Duo Softcore
3) Lancome Rose Desir

*Bronzers:*
1) Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel
2) Guerlain Pucci bronzer
3) D&G Sicilian Lace bronzer
4) MAC Love, Rihanna

*Mascara:*
  1) Armani Eyes To Kill

*Highlighters:*
 1) Tom Ford Due Softcore
  2) Chanel Camelie De Plumes 
  3) MAC Diamonds
  4) Guerlain Terra Ora

*Brushes:*
  1) Zoeva 227
  2) Sigma F80
  3) Dior full coverage foundation brush

*Finishing Powders:* 
1) Nars - Light reflecting pressed setting powder
2) Guerlain Meteorites

*Eyeshadow Palettes:*
 1) Yves Saint Laurent City Drive Classy
  2) Too Faced Chocolate Bar

*Individual Eyeshadows:*
  1) Chanel New Moon
  2) MAC Patina

*Lipsticks:*
1) MAC Enchanted One
2) Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte 1 
3) MAC Talk That Talk
4) MAC Lingering Kiss

*Lipglosses: *
*1*) Chanel Songe
2) Yves Saint Laurent Golden Shell


----------

